#kubuntu-council 2016-01-20
<valorie> hmmm, we didn't get very far on KubuntuMyths doc
<valorie> but I guess we've been handling it OK
<valorie> so far
<valorie> and planning notes -- remove?
<valorie> same with myths, I guess
<yofel> having planning notes is probably a useful thing, but the current content can be wiped entirely
<yofel> the myths can just go into the trashbin though
<ovidiu-florin> what myths?
<yofel> the link in the topic
<ovidiu-florin> we've debnked those already
<ovidiu-florin> 3 shows ago
#kubuntu-council 2016-01-24
<valorie> !md5
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-15
<acheronuk> wallpapers: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7758
<tsimonq2> ack, I came across a guy who does really good wallpapers!
<tsimonq2> http://lubuntu.me/zesty-eol/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: O_o off school?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yeah
<tsimonq2> Martin Luther King Jr day
<acheronuk> right
<acheronuk> anyway, I want to get the artful wallpapers out of the kubuntu-settings package. real pain having that there
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Has that been converted to Git yet, btw? :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> converted?
<tsimonq2> Hmm
<tsimonq2> Maybe it's just "been in Git"?
<tsimonq2> Either way, I spent probably six hours yesterday finalizing tooling for Lubuntu, we no longer ever have to use Bazaar for anything ever :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> And all of our repos are mirrored on GitHub.com/lubuntu-team and phab.lubuntu.me and Launchpad!
<acheronuk> been in git since at least xenial
<tsimonq2> Hmm ok
<valorie> commented on T7758
<tsimonq2> Right, I don't think we need another contest persay, just maybe a submission thing if they can prove it's theirs
<valorie> letting the kde store do the work seems best to me
<valorie> that was the painful part; besides the hacky voting
<acheronuk> that all sounds reasonable
<valorie> we could actually use the store (maybe) as the submission engine
<valorie> I'm getting ready to go to the cabin for a day or so right now, but I'll check about that when I get home sometime Wed
 * acheronuk nearly has the plasma beta built somewhere secret
<acheronuk> shhhh.....
<tsimonq2> hehehe
<valorie> also, if they upload to the store, they may end up getting paid
<valorie> https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/299/ord/latest/#plings
<acheronuk> I had no idea about that!
<valorie> well, the guy who runs Blue Systems bought the whole site awhile back
<valorie> and has been fixing the innards
<valorie> it used to be pretty hacky
<valorie> looks pretty reasonable to set up
<acheronuk> babe developer is doing a tarball release, and it will build for bionic/artful :)
<acheronuk> now he fixed his cmake!
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> time enough for some testing, which is great
<valorie> no name change yet?
<acheronuk> nope. he's even started on a qml version, babe-qml
<valorie> :(
<valorie> well, I don't like the name, but oh well
<acheronuk> neither do I. hope elisa hurries up as well
<valorie> I wish the amarok port would just finish being evaluated
<valorie> and at least be released as a beta
<acheronuk> seems to have stalled
<acheronuk> again
<valorie> yup
<valorie> well, hols are over
<valorie> maybe people will have more time now
<acheronuk> plasma 5.12 beta now in ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma
<acheronuk> not a full staging, as builders are still only doing x86. so just for informal testing ;)
<acheronuk> and because I wanted to try it! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 712x529) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/k6sCFGbD/file_3995.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> about to leave; there is a landline at the cabin if necessary: +1 360-663-2544
<valorie> I can't image a circumstance, but tsimonq2 ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-16
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> This build of the beta seems ok :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Opinions on giving this as an "at your own risk" option for testers to try in beta backports ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Any later full staging in normal ppa would need to be given a ~ppa10 or something high so it was superseded
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I say go for it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm drafting a post just in case ;)
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-lts-beta-available-ppa-for-testing-on-artful-bionic/
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-17
<yofel> sorry Simon for not being around for the meeting on the 29th, I had forgotten to make an actual calendar note for it and forgot about it
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you going to re-schedule now holidays are over?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes, I've been meaning to do that.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, Np
<acheronuk> yofel: BTW, hope you had a good xmas and new year :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ducking out to cram for finals, I'll be back tomorrow afternoon or tomorrow, whenever :)
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-18
<valorie> yofel: happy new year!
 * valorie is now back from the cabin
<tsimonq2> valorie: Random thought that came to me while studying: I think it would be a good idea to have an Ubuntu BoF session at LFNW talking about 18.10 plans with people like Dustin from Budgie etc. You in on the idea? :)
<valorie> how many other people are gonna be there?
<valorie> sure, as long as we have someone to watch the table
<valorie> a bit late for some of the planning
<valorie> oh
<tsimonq2> Right, if I put it on the schedule and we promote the heck out of it, we'll get people...
<tsimonq2> hm?
<valorie> 18.10
<valorie> right
<tsimonq2> yeaaaah
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> It's like two weeks after 18.10
<tsimonq2> There's going to be a huge surge of development after the LTS polish
<tsimonq2> grr, 18.04 ;)
<tsimonq2> But yeah, I wanna take advantage of it
<tsimonq2> Maybe get some Pop folks around too; anyone that's interested in Ubuntu, really!
<valorie> I'm not the most technically equipped to help, but sure
<valorie> I can at least keep the meeting moving ahead
<tsimonq2> We still need community people around too ;)
<tsimonq2> You're also still a release manager, so there's that too :P
<valorie> sure
<tsimonq2> valorie: Here's what I have as the abstract:
<tsimonq2> LinuxFest NorthWest comes two weeks after the release of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, so let's do some Ubuntu 18.10+ planning! Anybody interested in the future of Ubuntu and flavors or derivatives is welcome to join!
<tsimonq2> Topics may include getting Ubuntu and flavors on new devices, coordination of cross-flavor development or social projects, and anything else that fits within the scope of "pulse of the Ubuntu community". Bring your projects and ideas to help make Ubuntu better!
<tsimonq2> Never done conference proposal abstracts before :)
<valorie> maybe look at other BoF descriptions?
<valorie> sounds good to me, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hm valorie, where could I find those?
<tsimonq2> Either way, submitting :)
<valorie> I dunno - google?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I got the idea from Debian
<tsimonq2> They do these things all the time
<valorie> seems like this year's website is wiped of previous year's info
<valorie> which sucks
<tsimonq2> valorie: Can I add you as one of the "speakers"? :)
<valorie> if it has to be a panel, sure
<tsimonq2> There's no requirementsw
<tsimonq2> That's the thing, it's a freeflow, informal discussion
<valorie> right
<valorie> I've been in many BoFs
<tsimonq2> I haven't :D
<valorie> and held a few myself
<tsimonq2> Oh ok
<tsimonq2> So am I getting it right valorie?
<valorie> yes, I think it's a great idea
<valorie> I've not been thinking ahead, and now I am
<valorie> so thank you for that
<tsimonq2> yw :D
<tsimonq2> oooooh I think I need to retitle my talk to "Ubuntu: Beyond the Beaver" :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> s/talk/BoF/
<valorie> oh dear god
<tsimonq2> They make that terminology confusing :P
<tsimonq2> YES
<tsimonq2> XD
<valorie> NO
<valorie> please
<tsimonq2> Awww :P
<tsimonq2> Fine
<valorie> it's awful
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaa
<valorie> and I like beavers
<tsimonq2> Fiiiiiiiiiiiine I'll keep with the boring old talk name "Ubuntu 18.10+ Planning"
<tsimonq2> URGH I KEEP SAYING TALK BECAUSE STUPID WEBSITE
<tsimonq2> >_<
<valorie> you can use the beyond the beaver as you talk to people about it
<tsimonq2> Like, I love you site, but like...
<tsimonq2> Sure
<tsimonq2> Ok
<valorie> no, the website sorta sucks
<valorie> always have, still does
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> right
<valorie> is there official artwork for 18.04 already?
<tsimonq2> mmm
<tsimonq2> Don't think so...
<valorie> since it is already alpha time, you would think so.....
<tsimonq2> nah
<tsimonq2> They usually wait a bi
<tsimonq2> *bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh yay, Linode's down
<valorie> tsimonq2: when I was first involved, and there was UDS, the tshirts were out by UDS (which was about a month before release
<tsimonq2> ohh hmm
<tsimonq2> UDS <3
<tsimonq2> I wish we could still have those...
<valorie> uds was all about planning far ahead
<valorie> yeah, that was what grew the community
<yofel> valorie, acheronuk: happy new year :)
<acheronuk> who owns the G+ Kubuntu community?
<valorie> if you find out, put it on https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/social-media/
<valorie> looks like you Marco and Aaron have accounts, but one should be bolded or starred or something
<acheronuk> valorie: I can now post as Kubuntu with the brand account, but even that seems not to own it. maybe Rick does?
<valorie> ah, could be
<valorie> I've not been a fan or much of a G+ user for a few years
<valorie> started off good! and with every change, it got worse IMO
<acheronuk> it's main selling point is that it's NOT FACEBOOK for me.
<acheronuk> but not my favourite
<valorie> true that
<valorie> but the stuff I liked about it is gone
<valorie> irc is still the best social network!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shoTTC3PeKg
 * valorie <3s everyone here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> oh wrong channel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> funny regardless :D
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-20
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, Huh?
<valorie> huh about what?
<valorie> hi, by the way
<valorie> @ahoneybun
<valorie> how have you been
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've been good just crazy during the day lol
<valorie> I heard a rumor that you are /might be coming to LFNW?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I might, I'm aiming for more Scale
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And SELF
<valorie> ah
<valorie> cool, cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> More people to work on work stuff
<valorie> was looking forward to seeing you in person
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I want to work on gnome docs for Pop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well I might throw some money myself for it if I have too
<valorie> what do you think should happen with our Kub docs?
<valorie> I just happened to notice the ones on the kde wiki
<valorie> 2 years old.....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think Riddell copied some things over but not the current one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea mm
<valorie> to the website you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Might be better to link with the wiki to the github push
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea the docs are down there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> docs.kubuntu.co.uk is down
<valorie> ah, boo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was the upgrade that Riddell did for us
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's fixable for sure though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just need yofel to set it back and we'll make a another copy of the layout
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> At least the github files are still there though
<valorie> can you drop a note to kub-devel while you're thinking about it?
<valorie> because you know what needs doing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases/tag/kubuntu-16.04.3-RC2
<valorie> I guess I'll have to get my son thomas to help me get that stuff so I can work on it for 18.04
<valorie>  because we need docs for the LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Did
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea 17.10 is missing but it's not that crazy of changes unless you count the new Plasma LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 5.12
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can help someone take over the project.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll be available to help that transition
<valorie> I've not seen anyone pop up yet
<valorie> but perhaps in your email mention that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well if someone needs help who is here now.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've sent it but I can send another one
<valorie> I mean, I can write and edit but another person would be better
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well you can write and I fix issues with the builds
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Handle git stuff
<valorie> the release management gets more intense at the end
<valorie> that would be great if I managed to get it successfully and was able to push or do a PR or whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm hoping to get back into things soon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If possible
<valorie> oh cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just need to reinstall my old laptop with 18.04 build
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll work on that maybe this weekend
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Bbl driving home
<valorie> good to hear, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There are builds of 18.04 now right?
<valorie> dailies, yes
<valorie> the alpha 1 was cancelled
<valorie> a2 next month
<valorie> darin miller just successfully started the i386 build
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Alright I'll wait for alpha2
<valorie> I really really want to upgrade
<valorie> I might do it on my travel laptop next week
<valorie> I need it most of the day tomorrow though
<valorie> it has the plasma beta on it
<valorie> in artful
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-13
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice post on 19.04 mparillo
<mparillo> Thanks; it was a team effort (Not sure if the cliche translates).
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-14
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Council, Kubuntu Focus laptop launches today. I have updated Kubuntu.org with the details, and links to the laptop site. It's only two sentences and an image so should be no grammar or spelling errors, please have a check. Please don't edit directly let me know if there are changes, as the formatting for the main Kubuntu video can be a bit tricky.
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-15
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit looks good!
<valorie> I just did a bunch of RTs
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Does anyone have an email for Canonical to update the Wordpress or at least back it up so that we can upgrade it (if we can)?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I'm a bit worried about it since it's an older version.
<RikMills> I think we just open a ticket by emailing rt
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> rt@canonical.com ?
<RikMills> yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Cool I'll do that now.
<RikMills> umm no
<RikMills> rt@ubuntu.com
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> ah dam.
<valorie> doesn't matter, they'll just ignore
<valorie> lol
<valorie> the wrong one I mean
<valorie> I swear I did maybe a year ago but can't say for sure
<valorie> so I guess I shouldn't *swear*
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/phoronix/status/1217544330979749894
<mparillo> Spamming reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/ep8izd/phoronix_kubuntu_focus_offers_the_most_polished/
<valorie> upvoted
<mparillo> Thanks.
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-16
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Friends Today the first order for the Focus came in from South Korea.. Well done everyone, this is super exciting
<valorie> pretty great
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-17
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-18-lts-beta-5-17-90-available-for-testing/
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1218153853939601410
<mparillo> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/eq1vvt/kubuntu_focus_a_new_topoftheline_linux_laptop/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Woo woo, looking good
<valorie> nice, @RikMills -- I can test Sat. night or Sunday
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-18
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GarZaQEk/file_22198.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> One of the finalists in the Plasma 5.18 wallpaper competition! … https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=313&t=164105&p=427081
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh isn't that beautiful
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> Even if it doesn't win the competition, it is tempting to have that!
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-19
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey Folks I've been talking with Ovidiu Florin-Bogdan, and we're planning  to open the Kubuntu Kafe for a 20.04 Release Party.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Here is a very basic Show Planning / Note page
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kubuntu_kafe/shownotes/20.04_release_party/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> So more the Kafe to the general Kubuntu YouTube account?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> oh how fun, @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> it will be good to see your faces again
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I hope it will be an opportunity to celebrate and have a good time.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> We're going to keep it informal, and just see how it rolls
